# 13 String Guitar - Weiss Suite 34 - III Courante



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My first post here. My name is Mark and I really love baroque music. I bachelors degree in classical guitar from The University of Texas at San Antonio. Last year I had a custom instrument built for me, which is a 13 string guitar that is tuned like a baroque lute.

If you have a minute (literally!), take a look at my video.






Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

forgive me for asking, but why?

Why make a guitar pretend to be a lute instead of using a lute as a lute?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I like your playing - Weiss is such a beautiful composer and deserves to be much better known

and for those who like Mark's playing, follow the links and there are more pieces of him playing Weiss too :tiphat:


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Headphone, thanks for watching.

This is strictly my opinion and should be taken as such...
I'm a classical guitarist. I absolutely love the instrument. I also love baroque music. Since the guitar that we know today did not exist in that time period, everything is transcribed and really doesn't "fit" the instrument well.

I love listening to the lute (more on CD than in concert) I just don't enjoy playing on them.
Again, in my opinion, baroque lutes are very expensive, aren't very loud, tend to be muddy, and with the tied on frets/gut strings/tuning pegs, intonation can be an issue.

I thought it would be neat to combine the two instruments and take advantage of the best of both worlds.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ Fair enough!

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question

and, please .... carry on sharing your playing - I enjoyed it :tiphat:


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you! I'll be sure to post the rest of the suite as I record it.


----------

